

Boo or C#? - drKarl

I am starting to use Unity3D. The language choices are Javascript, C# and Boo. It seems that Boo is a programming language for .NET with a syntax similar to Python. Do you have any experience working with Boo? How does it compare to C# performance wise? I guess that the code is more readable and compact with Boo than with C#, so, if they have similar performance, Boo would be a better choice for Unity3D projects?
======
ilkhd2
C# is good for you resume. It is important nowadays, a lot.

~~~
drKarl
Well, I don't care for my resume, since I recently started a Startup with a
friend. I have a lot of experience with Java, and I'm learning Scala as a
server side technology for upcoming projects, and Groovy as a scripting
language to use with Gradle. Just wondered which language would be a better
choice to use with Unity3D in our 3D projects. I think C# is good, but as
verbose as Java, that's the reason I had to think that Boo would be a better
choice...

